# BSOD while overclocking Q9550



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys I'm pretty new to overclocking and I'm not quite sure if this is the right section I should be posting in. If not then please feel free to move it.

First of all I am currently running:

Windows 7 x64
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
ASUS P5Q Motherboard
Corsair XMS2 DDR2 4GB (2x2GB)
tx-750w Corsair PSU


I am currently at my aim of about 4GHz but keep getting blue screen while running Prime95 for a couple minutes with the returned error.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	3081

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA80055E8028
  BCP3:	00000000B2000040
  BCP4:	0000000000000800
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1
```
My current settings are:

Multiplier: 8.5
FSB Speed: 470
vCore: 1.34v
DRAM: 2.1v
NB: 1.26v
SB: 1.1v

I'm not quite sure why but in CPU-Z it is telling me that I am still running everything at stock and vCore at 1.32v. While stressing I am only getting around 56C so I don't think that I'm overheating.

Any ideas?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

You're not overheating (62-64c) however while running Prime95 if the computer BSODs or shuts down it kinda is saying that you've set it a tad to high, take it down one notch. And try again. Get back to me.

Regards


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

Sorry but what exactly have I set too high, voltage or FSB speed?

Also how come CPU-Z isn't showing my system clock speed or multiplier?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What are your RAM settings?
Clock speed
Timings (first set)
Voltage


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

I am currently running my ram is 5-5-5-15 (all auto besides the main 'manual' setting)
CPU Clock speed is currently running at 4GHz and bumped the voltage up to 1.35. I am running pretty good besides when running prime95 I get blue screen after about 45 mins. and my DRAM voltage is set to 2.1v.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What are you cooling the CPU with? To get 4 Ghz on a quad you will need extreme cooling and voltage too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU-Z is reporting the present CPU speed. If the CPU demand rises, CPU-Z will show it. The Mobo throttles back the CPU when the speed is no needed (a good thing). You have to disable C1E & EIST in the Bios to see the OC speed at all times.


----------

